# subversion not working - workaround?

## ivanova

When I try to use subversion I always get an error similar to this:

```
root@purpleray: -> svn co http://kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage

svn: REPORT request failed on '/fluidportage/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT of '/fluidportage/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://kaspersandberg.com)
```

I suspect it is some sort of transparent proxy from my isp that does not support the right http methods. 

How can I get around this?

Thanks.

----------

## cultyellow

I get this too and i any help would be great

----------

## WladyX

Me too  :Sad: 

----------

## toralf

I have no problem:

```

tfoerste@nhh221 ~ $ qpkg -I -v -nc subversion

dev-util/subversion-1.1.1-r3

tfoerste@nhh221 /tmp $ svn co http://kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage

A  fluidportage/trunk

A  fluidportage/trunk/app-crypt

A  fluidportage/trunk/app-crypt/gnupg

A  fluidportage/trunk/app-crypt/gnupg/files

A  fluidportage/trunk/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-20101010.ebuild

A  fluidportage/trunk/app-crypt/gnupg/Manifest

...

```

----------

## WladyX

That's strange, because i have the same version, i even tried with -perl, still no luck.

----------

## lonegd

This is apprently normally caused by a proxy or firewall being inplace ... but not in my case i think  :Very Happy: 

I had a working subversion install last week and this week it doesn't work!  :Wink:  I'm trying to trace the cause atm, but think it might be down to me unmergeing apr-util and emerging USE="+threads" apache-2.0.52-r1 over the weekend ?

----------

## ulises.dumount

My subversion don't work, i am behind a proxy, SVN have support for proxy???

This is my error mesage:

>>> Emerging (3 of 3) x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.1.32 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) xf86-video-openchrome-0.1.32.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-xf86-video-openchrome-0.1.32

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *    checkout from: http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk

svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/trunk'

svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/trunk': Could not resolve hostname `svn.openchrome.org': Temporary failure in name resolution (http://svn.openchrome.org)

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.1.32 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1928:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called src_unpack

  xf86-video-openchrome-0.1.32.ebuild, line 32:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 250:   Called subversion_svn_fetch

!!! subversion.eclass: can't fetch from http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Any ideas?

----------

## Pitr-

I know this thread is a bit old and has probably been answered somewhere else. Well, here's what solved this problem for me.

http://wiki.lifetype.net/index.php/Subversion_Repository#Subversion_and_Squid

----------

## ivanova

thanks - very helpful  :Wink: 

----------

## Triptol

That wiki page states the following (which fixed it for me)

 *Quote:*   

> These types of errors may also be due to your proxy server setup. In order to allow SVN through Squid proxy servers you'll need to add the following to your squid.conf file. 
> 
> extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT
> 
> This allows the non-standard HTTP methods subversion uses to communicate correctly.

 

So if you got your own squid... change the squid.conf and restart squid.

----------

